# Help, Who is this?



## supercowpony (8 August 2012)

http://fav.me/d5acnxw

I took this photo on monday at the team finals SJ, but I cannot work out who it is..
http://fav.me/d5acnxw

I found a running order here: http://www.horsejunkiesunited.com/2...-go-canada-its-time-to-bring-home-some-bling/

And the last photo before is of Meredith Michaels Beerbaum, and the photo after is Dirk Demeersman, so that order of running must be wrong as apparently this horse and rider don't exist, at leat not inbetween those two...

I think it might be Kevin Staut and Silvana?? though according to that running order he should be later.

thank you! cookies to anyone who can help.


----------



## dilmil123 (8 August 2012)

Looks like Nicolas Pizarro and Crossing Jordan x


----------



## supercowpony (8 August 2012)

thank you!  think they must have changed the running order then. I definitely took that photo after meredith.


----------



## amage (8 August 2012)

Nicolas lost a shoe in warm up so moved down the order


----------

